# Isaac storm damage photo



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh. There may also me a few leafs to pick up.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Ha.thats great.


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

You guys wouldn't be laughing if two of those chairs werre blown over. Forward that one to Jim Cantore, he might show up at your house.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

If the gov't is paying for those damages that could get real expensive. That one chair might be ruined so they have to buy a whole new set.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, I would need a whole set because I'm sure there would have been some fading and they wouldn't match, but because it wouldn't be fair, everyone will be getting a new patio set.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Good one but I'll wait until Thursday to pass it on.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, it wouldn't be as funny if I had a blue tarp for a roof.


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

That would have been a nice addition to the picture. 20 guys trying to figure out how to put on the blue tablecloth.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for that pic I needed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gyrene (Aug 9, 2012)

The only picking up I have to do so far is picking everything up from the garage and putting it back on the patio. Spent the last two days putting it all in there.......thanks Isaac!


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

*Always remember Hurrricane Isaac*










Found this in the neighbors yard since there was nothing in mine


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Sorry, couldn't help it.


I could use the other three chairs and table if they're available.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's another version.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I made my post about the neighbors yard and then 5 minutes later big branch broke out of my tree and hit the power line. lmao Isaac's payback for me making fun of him.


----------



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

There is not enough eye bleach in the world to erase the sight of Jim Cantore and Al Roker hugging each other in New Orleans in the face of the "devastation."


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL - That's a good one. 

Here are pics of our dock on the bay now, and on a normal day.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty crazy!
Those waves are pumping for sure, I hope your dock is ok when the water level goes back to normal.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

In NOLA right now. Flooding, trees down, and of course.....Looting!!


----------

